# Hallberg-Rassy 34



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone have any opinions/experience with the HR34? It appears to be a very nice cruiser, with maybe a bit faster hull design than some of the other HR''s. I have not sailed on one, and would like to hear any opinions. 

Regards, 
Matt


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Matt, we think the Frers-designed 34 is a great boat and built exceedingly well. Unfortunately, few are available on the used market in the U.S. (or elsewhere, tho'' the factory web site does have listings) and a new one is quite pricey these days with the dollar down against the Kroner. (The Swedes are voting to accept the Euro shortly, I believe).

While we were impressed with 90% of the boat''s design & finish, there were some things that we found inconsistent with our plans to cruise it extensively. Examples include the lack of sufficient space on the foredeck (or elsewhere) to store an inflated dink, a saildrive with servicing requirements inconsistent with our cruising plans, a dysfunctional mainsheet traveller (tough to unload the main in heavy/gusty winds), limited tankage, and an aft (really, a "side") cabin that would be awfully stuffy in warmer climates.

However, every boat has its compromises and we thought this boat had fewer than most. The build quality is tremendously impressive - e.g., they build the hull and deck, join them with a completely glassed joint, grind down any glass dribbles, paint the entire interior (virtually all of which is accessible after the boat has been completed), and only then ship the boat from the glass factory to the boatyard. Thus, every item installed must enter the boat thru the companionway - and can some day be removed. The rest of the fit-out is equally well considered.

Like Catalina & Amel, the company is managed by a single, almost fanatical owner (and now his son) around a set of build & sailing values he holds strongly and which he tests every year with ocean crossings and extended cruising on his own boats. For more info, be sure to look at the info on the 34 and the other designs, including used boat listings, at http://www.hallberg-rassy.com/. An extensive owners'' web site can be found at http://www.classic-hrs.com/.

Jack


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

Matt,
HR 34 is one of the two aft cockpit models in the Hallberg-Rassy line and probably the fastest with IMS handicap.
I agree with the above post which explains the pros and cons which are:
Pro
Very well built, bullet proof
Quality hardware
go anywhere boat
Warranty

Cons
Mainsheet traveler arrangement
Cold weather boat not enough ventilation
Waiting and paying for the boat before it is built.

You should also remember that HR''s are very expensive boats and there are a lot of quality boats in that price range you should also look at..
Good Luck


----------



## Jmhv (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi, I am decided on purchasing a used HR, probably a 34 or 342 in about one year. However, which biats do you think are quality boats for the price range?

Thank you very much.

Jmh


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

doubleplay said:


> Cons
> Mainsheet traveler arrangement


Nice if you're short handed. Behind the cockpit would be better but a 34' center cockpit wouldn't be all that great. Long range sailing as a couple I've been really happy not to need to move from the helm to get to it. Our traveller didn't seem right at first (could be previous owner) but we added 2 eye bolts to double up the purchase and it's ok now.



doubleplay said:


> Cold weather boat not enough ventilation


Just spent the winter in the Caribbean. Ventilation wasn't an issue other than in the sea berths underway in warm climates. Swapped two of the reading lights in the salon for 12V fans and that's not an issue anymore. Aft cabin can be a bit stuffy but we had slightly claustrophobic guests sleep there for a week without freaking out. The v berth is designed to be the master cabin, it's got a lot more storage than the aft. The aft is longer though so if you're over 6' you might opt to sleep in there.



doubleplay said:


> Waiting and paying for the boat before it is built.


They do show up used, even in North America. I might have one for sale next fall but I've seen a few others listed.



doubleplay said:


> You should also remember that HR''s are very expensive boats and there are a lot of quality boats in that price range you should also look at..
> Good Luck


So true, trying to figure out what to buy that's similar is a very good problem to have.

Dinghy storage is an issue. We have an Achilles dinghy with aluminium roll-up floor and inflatable keel. Decent and fits nicely down below on passage but too big for the foredeck. So we end up towing it when we probably shouldn't because we're not going that far. Either going to downsize the dink or get davits for those in-between times. For now we're partially deflating it on the foredeck but it still interferes with the windlass.

66 gal of water has been fine for 2 of us. We fill up every 7-10 days but don't run it quite empty. Did 12 days offshore carrying some jerry cans below deck . It'd be really easy to fit a 12V watermaker near/above the water tank. We've looked long and hard for somewhere to add another water tank. Might be able to add 15 gals under the cockpit locker floor by moving the water heater a bit or replacing it with a slimmer unit. Could also put more water under the aft berth but we've filled up that space with 450Ah of batteries.


----------

